# P311 bluetooth headset and iphone 4s 5.1.1 [FROM:Mac]



## Torchman (Jan 24, 2013)

hello, I recently purchased a bluetooth headset arctic p311, I have been trying to pair it with my iphone 4s 5.1.1 and no luck to detect it.
I dont know what to do the bluetooth on the phone works perfectly.


----------



## mohammedjasaam (Jun 25, 2013)

On the following link to explain a video to prepare Bluetooth
With a focus on time 03:9 to explain video
#40: Arctic Sound P311 Stereo Bluetooth Headphones Review (CCReviews) - YouTube


----------

